# Bind startet nicht, perfekt setup Etch und ISPConfig



## paolom007 (17. Feb. 2009)

Hallo bin noch recht neu mit ISPConfig.

folgendes Problem
der rechner ist aufgesetzt mit dem perfekt Setup für Debian Etch und dann läuft ISPConfig drauf. alles geht auch schon ganz gut nur der Bind will nicht.

Was isch herrausgefunden habe:

also er findet den {HINTFILE} nicht daher stertet er nicht. in der named.conf ist auch nur die Variable drin aber nicht die eigentliche datei (eigentlich ja db.root) und die {LOCALFILE} fehlt auch. natürlich get alles wenn ich die Dateinamen da eintrage., aber glaube nicht das diese die richtige Lösung ist. da die Datei ja bei jeder änderung überschrieben wird. 

Frage muss ich das in die .master Datei schreiben oder warum kann er nicht die Variable auflösen?

Nach langem suchen habe ich nicht wirklich die Antwort dazu gefunden.
Eigentlich müßte es ja aus den daten die ich in die Weboberfläche eingebe das übernehmen, oder?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2009)

Poste bitte die exakten Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## paolom007 (18. Feb. 2009)

*die Fehlermeldung*

Guten morgen

dies ist die Fehlermeldung die beim Start bekomme. im Prinziep wird die Variable nicht aufgelöst, denke ich mal.

Feb 18 09:47:17 ws001 named[29185]: starting BIND 9.3.4-P1.1 -u bind -t /var/lib/named
Feb 18 09:47:17 ws001 named[29185]: found 1 CPU, using 1 worker thread
Feb 18 09:47:17 ws001 named[29185]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'
Feb 18 09:47:17 ws001 named[29185]: listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53
Feb 18 09:47:17 ws001 named[29185]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0, xxx.yyy.zzz.5#53
Feb 18 09:47:17 ws001 named[29185]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0:0, xxx.yyy.zzz.4#53
Feb 18 09:47:17 ws001 named[29185]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0:1, xxx.yyy.zzz.6#53
Feb 18 09:47:17 ws001 named[29185]: could not configure root hints from '{HINTFILE}': file not found
Feb 18 09:47:17 ws001 named[29185]: loading configuration: file not found
Feb 18 09:47:17 ws001 named[29185]: exiting (due to fatal error)

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2009)

Hast Du Deinen Server exakt wie im perfect setup Tutorial beschrieben installiert? Geh lieber nochmal die bind steps durch.

Poste außerdem mal den Inhalt der named.conf.


----------



## paolom007 (18. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Till,

das setup habe ich noch mal überprüft und alles genau so vorgefunden wie in der Beschreibung.

anbei die named.comf

---------------------------------------------------
options {
        pid-file "{PIDFILE}";
        directory "/etc/bind";
        auth-nxdomain no;
        /*
         * If there is a firewall between you and nameservers you want
         * to talk to, you might need to uncomment the query-source
         * directive below.  Previous versions of BIND always asked
         * questions using port 53, but BIND 8.1 uses an unprivileged
         * port by default.
         */
        // query-source address * port 53;
};
//
// a caching only nameserver config
//
zone "." {
        type hint;
        file "{HINTFILE}";
};
zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" {
        type master;
        file "{LOCALFILE}";
};

zone "xyz.com" {
        type master;
        file "pri.xyz.com";
};

//// MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ////

------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2009)

Das ist komisch. Die Variablen in gescwungenen Klammern werden von ISPConfig ersetzt, z.B. {PIDFILE}. Hast Du die Datei vielleicht manuell vom ISPConfig template folder nach /etc/bind/ kopiert?


----------



## paolom007 (18. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,

genau so geht es mir auch und das habe ich mir auch gedacht das die Variablen vin ISP gesetzt werden. 

Aber die Datei habe ich auch nicht per hand da hin copiert.  Ich gehe mal davon aus das die .master im dir /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/ die basis ist. diese liegt da auch und dann noch unter /etc/bind bzw. /var/lib/named/...

Mir ist wirklich nicht klar wo der Hase da im Pfeffer liegt.

Alles ander funkt. ja wirklich super.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2009)

Scahu mal nach ob Du irgendwelche Fehler im ispconfig log hast:

/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log


----------



## paolom007 (19. Feb. 2009)

Guten Morgen,

leider habe ich da keine Fehle gefunden und auch nicht was auf bind probleme hin deutet.
In verbindung mit bind sind nur solche Dinge drin wie die Restarts und das erstellen der Sicherungscopien ...~ und so.

müßte da mehr drin sein?.

kann das mit den Update auf die neue Version zutun haben? 


Vilene Dank


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2009)

Welche Version hast Du denn genau installiert und was war die Vorversion?


----------



## paolom007 (19. Feb. 2009)

Ich habe jetzt die 2.2.29 und die vorherige version war die 2.2.27.


----------



## paolom007 (20. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Till,

wo und wie werden denn die variablen gesetzt, so könnte ich mal schauen ob da alles da ist.

vielen Dank


----------



## paolom007 (25. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Till,

gibt es zu dem Thema was neues?. Werden die Variablen bei der installation gesetzt oder dynamisch immer wenn es Änderungen in der named.conf?

In der Install.php sieht es so aus das die Informationen aus der dist.txt OS abhängig eingefügt werden. Liege ich da richtig?

da könnte ich das einfach eintragen und dann sollte es gehen.

Wäre schön wenn ich noch mal ein FeedBack bekommen könnte.

mfg


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2009)

Die Variablen werden dynamisch gesetzt und nicht bei der installation. Die Installation setzt nur die passenden Werte in den Server Einstellungen von ISPConfig. Du kannst versuchen sie manuell im Template zu setzen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die anderen bind Daten dann geschrieben werden. Ich kann Dir zu dem Fehler nicht allzu viel sagen da wir ihn bisher nicht hatten und das bei ein paar zehntausend ISPConfig Installationen.


----------



## paolom007 (27. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Till,

habe nun mal etwas genauer reingeschaut. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die named.conf.master über die install.php durch die über die einzelnen Setup Dateien (wo das Betriebssystem und so einiges abgefragt werden) dann durch die Werte aus der dist.txt gefüllt werden. Das sollte eigentlich bei der Installation oder beim Update erfolgen. Warum das nicht erfolgt ist ist mir nicht klar. Nachdem ich die Werte eingetragen, habe geht es auch wenn ich Änderung im DNS mache. Ich hoffe das meine Vermutung richtig ist. Mal sehen ob beim kommenden Update alles glatt läuft.
Alles im allem ist es ein Super Tool.

Vielen Dank noch mal für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## paolom007 (23. März 2009)

*gelößt*

Hallo zu diesem Thema noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:

bei dem Update auf die neue Version(2.2.30 glaube) ist alles glatt gegangen und die oben angesprochenen Variablen sind so gesetzt wie sie sein sollten.

gehe mal davon aus das es ein Fehler war der beim letzten Update aufgetreten ist. Keine Ahnung warum aber es geht immer noch.

Vielen Dank 

Paolo


----------

